# video finally finished



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

:rockn: I like it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

nice production!


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice video. The girl at the end got a mud SHOWER! lol


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

:crowdapplause:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Great video. Nice work!!


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

thanks fellas, and yea at the end we could not stop laughing she was all clean till then


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm glad it worked out too. Thanx for all the positive comments


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Very Nice:rockn:

2 Thumbs up.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice :crowdapplause:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

good song choice, thats the kinda stuff that goes through my polks when riding


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

yea thats skindred, there our theme band lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yea i like that song by them but thats about it, im really into breaking benjamin, adelitas way, sugar red drive and stuff but atleast you picked the song i like by skindred


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Man!!!! Watching this video is getting me pumped for this weekends mud fest
!!!!!!!!! ohh yeah!!!!!

*GO!!!* *GATORS!!!*​


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

gets you pumped you better find a riding buddy with a badace stereo then you could ride and rock lol


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> gets you pumped you better find a riding buddy with a badace stereo then you could ride and rock lol


That is why you are coming with us!!!!!!!! :rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i charge i think a normal dj mobile service fee is around 300 per hour nowadays so we will keep it at that lol


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Whoever that was hanging on to the rope needs a knee board!


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

^^^ Agreed! We decided to bring one next time!


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

cant wait for the next one yall be ready for another crazy one


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Couldnt find your website??


----------

